# Stylish PUTRAJAYA



## Mahaputra (May 20, 2003)

man.. putrajaya sure looks awesome..
very nice city..


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

View from * Putrajaya Shangri-La Hotel*


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

*Istana Melawati (Melawati Palace)* - The King's Palace at Putrajaya

























Nite pics:


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

more pictures.....


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

Wahh! Cantik lah kay: yg luas! modern  wow is that the only Istana there?? the whole city looks like its made of Palaces :lol:

hopefully when Philippines will transfer its administative capital form Manila to Clark, hopefully in about 10-15 yrs estimate, it will look like this (obviously without the Istana)  Terima Kasih MY for setting the standard that all of us ASEAN countries will aim to get to as well  keep buildin


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

lumpia said:


> Wahh! Cantik lah kay: yg luas! modern  wow is that the only Istana there?? the whole city looks like its made of Palaces :lol:
> 
> hopefully when Philippines will transfer its administative capital form Manila to Clark, hopefully in about 10-15 yrs estimate, it will look like this (obviously without the Istana)  Terima Kasih MY for setting the standard that all of us ASEAN countries will aim to get to as well  keep buildin


Thanks Lumpia! kay: Where did you learn your Malay? 

There are 2 palaces there - one is the King's palace and the other the Sultan of Selangor's palace.


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

Here's a nice pano taken from the Putra Perdana Building (PM's office) Baq found:


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

very stylish indeed


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

Putra Mosque - the main mosque of Putrajaya at Putra Square.















Visitors entrance to the Putra Perdana Building (PM's office)
















Someone's taking an afternoon nap at one of the many gazebos along the Perdana Walk Gardens.

















Steps leading down to Putra Square from Perdana Walk Gardens


















Lake-side dining at the Selera Putra Foodcourt



















One of the many fountains and giant TV screens at Dataran Putra (Putra Square)......


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

Putrajaya Botanic Gardens


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

Fountains along Putrajaya Boulevard













Some apartment blocks at Putrajaya















Dusk at Putra Square
















Putra Mosque at dusk

















Seri Wawasan Bridge and its surroundings

















Putra Perdana Building from the complex's central courtyard
















Another picture of the courtyard

















Darul Ehsan Palace (Sultan of Selangor's residence) main entrance



















The palace main gate......


















Putra Mosque from across the Putrajaya Lake


















Putra Perdana building and Putra Mosque


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

The Perdana Leadership Foundation Building (the Perdana Foundation is equalent to the US Presidential Libraries) which is now Tun Dr. Mahathir's office.


















Putra Perdana courtyard (PM's office) 



















Putra Perdana building at sunset


















Putra Mosque at sunset


















Admiring sunset at the Seri Wawasan Bridge


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

Putrajaya's Surau (prayer's hall)


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

AMAZING pics! :eek2:

Thanks so much for putting this thread together baq! kay:

It really looks like a model city for urban planning and an architectural lab. :yes:


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

Cruise Tasik Putrajaya (Putrajaya Lake Cruise) 














































Pics by AzmanShah


----------



## TeLaVivi (May 29, 2003)

Wow, really stunning . and the rivers and lakes everywhere make a great setting for the buildings.
Also cool streetlights .


----------



## bobdikl (Jul 20, 2004)

*impressive...*

sim city


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2002)

Very cool.

I like those bendy street lights


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Water Screen with Laser & Video Projection together with Fireworks Display for AXA at Putrajaya, Malaysia


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## KhApZ! (Jan 9, 2005)

Spectacular! I reakon Malaysia is one of the nicest Asian countries in..well Asia


----------



## IDigFla85 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey everyone, I am trying to find some wetland or habitat enhancement areas that are manmade and recently were built in Malaysia - by the way Putrajaya is absolutely incredible - what a place to work and live! Does the city have any of these "restoration" type areas or developments within any of its suburbs? Here in Florida we almost always have to create one when ever we build a subdivision. 
Thanks!!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## IDigFla85 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Created Wetland Area*

Thanks Nazrey,
Yeah it looks like a small created wetland was built right along the river there. Pretty cool with that amazing bridge in the background.


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Great pictures, the streetlamps and fountains are awesome. Great architecture.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

PM office










Putrajaya Convention Centre


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya monument


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From Asia explorers


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

It is extremely beautiful, hope to visit Malaysia once my budget allows me to do it. :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Anymore pictures?


----------



## ^tamago^ (Oct 3, 2005)

*Parcel D*


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

Ben_Burj said:


> It is extremely beautiful, hope to visit Malaysia once my budget allows me to do it. :cheers: :cheers:


next july the Air Asia X (budget flight) route between London/manchester - KL, the price stat from *RM9.99 *or *USD3.5* :cheers:


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

Beautiful................no wonder.............


A mini-Putrajaya for Pakistan 
By Fauziah Ismail 

KUALA LUMPUR, Jan 12:
A Malaysian company is designing a mini-Putrajaya in Islamabad, Pakistan. The mini-Putrajaya, on 2,600 acres of land, will serve as the new General Headquarters of the Pakistan Armed Forces. 

TAK Management Consultants Sdn Bhd, the master planner of Putrajaya, beat four other short-listed companies, including another Malaysian company, for the contract. 

A total of 11 companies had vied for the contract to design the mini-Putrajaya, which will see Pakistan's Armed Forces moving from Rawalpindi to Islamabad.

TAK Management Consultants managing director Teo Ah Khing (picture) said the mini-Putrajaya would have all the essence of Malaysia's Putrajaya where, in an eco-symbiotic manner, nature and man-made structures co-exist. 

Hills remain intact while the dry ravine in the area will be turned into a cascading river with water flowing from one lake into another. 

"It will be an ultra-modern city like the Putrajaya here," he told the New Straits Times at his Bangsar office. 

The mini-Putrajaya will have office complexes to house the Ministry of Defence and divisions of the Armed Forces, namely Army, Air and Navy. The residential areas can accommodate 60,000 people.

Two new components to the project will be an Army university and a recreational area. The company began designing the mini-Putrajaya last June. Physical work will begin next February pending approval ofthe design by Pakistani President General Pervez Musharraf. 

Teo has held monthly meetings in Islamabad on the designs of the project since the company secured the contract.

Like Putrajaya, the mini-Putrajaya is expected to take three years to complete. 

In Pakistan, besides the mini-Putrajaya project, TAK Management Consultants is involved in the design of the Lahore Golf Course, hotel and housing developments for its client, Bandar Raya Developments Bhd, and the proposed Army Heritage Museum and Theme Park at the Ayub National Park in Rawalpindi


----------



## germx (Jan 5, 2007)

Amazing! I love the architecture of some of these buildings. I must visit Malaysia one day.


----------

